

If you compress the entire universe in a pixel, which color would it be? - filipedeschamps

White?
======
yetihehe
This one:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_latte](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_latte)

~~~
filipedeschamps
#FFF8E7 ... this is amazing, but also unnatural. What I mean is, how can this
be an unbalanced thing? Why not perfect white or perfect black?

~~~
yetihehe
Because some stars emit more blue and some more red. Also you can't have 100%
light in universe (without creating a black hole that is), so when you mix
lights, you have to mix different colors as unbounded values and then divide
by max to get some normalized representable rgb value with 100% luminosity.
#FFxxxx means there is more red than other colors, but only a little more. If
every frequency in visible light would have the same strength in resulting
spectrum, you would have #FFFFFF.

------
sebsen3
If the entire universe is in one pixel, there is no single photon outside, so
it is of course black! But moreover from a quantum mechanics point of view, if
there is nobody is outside the entire universe, there is no one observing
something from the universe, so maybe the universe doesn't exist...(see this
as an inspirement:
[http://www.iafe.uba.ar/e2e/phys230/history/moon.pdf](http://www.iafe.uba.ar/e2e/phys230/history/moon.pdf))

------
rms
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eigengrau](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eigengrau)
?

------
Yaa101
I think either black when matter is put in or transparent when matter and
anti-matter is put in.

------
tinganho
it depends on which filter you are applying. But probably blue. Because of the
big oceans we have.

~~~
scottishguru
haha, very fuuny

------
morkfromork
The entire universe is a pixel. You are inside it, what do you see when you
look out to nothing?

